# I Need Ideas For Sea Scallops



## rickell (Apr 3, 2006)

any ideas running out of friday no meat recipes.

i have a bag of large frozen sea scallops


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2006)

I love them in the most basic way. I broil them until golder brown on top then sprinkle with a little sea salt (large crystals that crunch when you bite into them). Occasionally I might squeeze a little lemon over the top or a little butter, but usually just the salt.


----------



## RDG (Apr 3, 2006)

In butter with some flour and white wine, and a little slice of bacon. (not necessary, on friday....)
Apart, use mixer for half onion and half can of chick-peas, with a little of vegetable broth.Join fish and this sauce, and make it reduce. 
Add some rosemarin and thym.


----------



## amber (Apr 3, 2006)

They are good dipped in a bit of sugar and then pan seared in a bit of oil.  The sugar carmelizes.  On a day when you can eat meat, they are also good wrapped in bacon, with a small slice of pickled watermelon rind, and then place in a baking dish with some worsteshire (sp?) sauce and then broiled.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a recipe that I have not tried yet, but I think sounds amazing.

Scallops with Papaya Salsa

1 ripe papaya
1/2 red onion, chopped
1-2 cloves garlic, chopped
cilantro
lime juice

Mix all ingredients (except scallops) to make the salsa. Grill scallops and serve with the salsa.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 3, 2006)

The first thing to do is thaw and place between paper towels with a small weight on top in order to get excess moisture out.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 3, 2006)

First off - frozen sea scallops have almost definitely been soaked in sulfite solution, so using in a soup, stew, or broiling on a slotted broiler pan is your best bet because they'll be spitting out that liquid as they cook.

This is one reason why I only buy dry-pack scallops these days - I hate paying for the extra weight of chemical solution meant simply to extend shelf life & increase the weight (thus profit) of the meat.  Dry-pack scallops, if you can find them, definitely seem to cost more, but not when you figure in the fact that with "processed" scallops you're paying $$ for water weight.

That said, one of my favorite ways to enjoy sea scallops is to drain/dry them well, grill them on a cast-iron grill pan, & top each of them with a dollop of pesto.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with breezy about dry scallops.  

I pan sear them in butter until GB&D then deglaze the pan with a splash of white wine or lemon and finish with a couple of pats of butter.


----------



## Gretchen (Apr 3, 2006)

BUT if you cannot get dry scallops, as most of us can't, do the weighting and drying of frozen scallops.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 3, 2006)

What do you mean??  There's nothing you can do as far as "weighting and drying".  "Processed" scallops have already absorbed the solution they've been soaked in.  There's absolutely nothing you can do at point of purchase.  The only thing that helps you these days is that it's now law that scallops have to be labled as either "dry packed" or "processed".  "Processed" means they have the solution.  "Dry packed" means they haven't.  That's it.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 3, 2006)

Since you already  have the bag, it's too late but if you can, try and only buy dayboat scallops. Of course, if you're not close to an ocean this will be difficult, but at the very least, try to buy loose, unfrozen scallops from your local fishmonger or market. 

For scallop recipes on this site, use the search function. There are quite a few scallop recipes on this forum.


----------



## rickell (Apr 4, 2006)

*Ideas*

Thanks For All Your Ideas.  I Am New To Discuss Cooking
But Love It.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 4, 2006)

Lemon And Melted Butter For Me


----------



## QSis (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay, let me try it this way (my last post on this subject was deleted because I may have posted a copyrighted recipe - this recipe looks even better anyway!)  

http://www.yankeemagazine.com/recipes/search/onerecipe.php?number=426

Lee


----------



## GB (Apr 4, 2006)

QSis that one sounds amazing!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 4, 2006)

Try subbing them out for shrimp in any stir fry recipe - delicious!


----------



## wolfie (Apr 5, 2006)

This is one of our favorites. I know some people don't approve of cheese with seafood, but  

@@@@@ Now You're Cooking! Export Format

Scallop Mushroom Bake-DE

scallops

1 medium onion; finely chopped
1 clove garlic; crushed to a paste
1-2 tablespoons butter; melted
1 1/4 lb scallops (600 g); rinsed & chopped
4 oz mushrooms (120 ml); chopped
1 tablespoon fresh parsley (15 ml); finely chopped
  salt and pepper; to taste
1/4 cup fresh bread crumbs (60 ml)
1 tablespoon olive oil (15 ml)
2-4 oz parmesan cheese (60-120 ml); grated

Instructions:

In a frying pan sauté onion and garlic in one tablespoon butter, until onion turns translucent. Then combine the onion-garlic mixture (including the butter),scallops, mushrooms, parsley, salt and pepper. Mix well with
the bread crumbs and olive oil. Fill four baking shells or ramekins with the mixture. Top with parmesan cheese.  Bake in a preheated 400°F (200°C)
oven for 10-15 minutes, or until golden.

** Exported from Now You're Cooking! v5.73 **

Hope you like it.


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

wolfie said:
			
		

> This is one of our favorites. I know some people don't approve of cheese with seafood, but
> 
> @@@@@ Now You're Cooking! Export Format
> 
> ...


 
I like it... sounds terrific,your the  !!!!!


----------



## RDG (Apr 7, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> In butter with some flour and white wine, and a little slice of bacon. (not necessary, on friday....)
> Apart, use mixer for half onion and half can of chick-peas, with a little of vegetable broth.Join fish and this sauce, and make it reduce.
> Add some rosemarin and thym.


    
I quote myself. Sorry.Sorry.Sorry.
In italian: scaloppine, scaloppe= slices of meat. So, sea scallops = slices of fish 
.................................
I've realized just now. Excuse me.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 7, 2006)

I made Paella last night. It's my favorite way to eat scallops. Just substitute the chicken and sausage with more seafood. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Guts (Apr 30, 2006)

COQUILLES ST.  JACQUES PARISINNE
 
1 cup dry white wine
½ teaspoon salt
    Grind of fresh pepper
½ bay leaf
2 tablespoons minced shallots or green onions
1-pound sea scallops
½ pound fresh mushrooms, sliced
Water
Butter
4 tablespoons flour
¾ cup milk 2 egg yolks, beaten
½ cup heavy cream
¼ cup grated Swiss cheese
 

Combine wine, salt, pepper, bay leaf and shallots in a stainless steel or enameled saucepan. Bring to a boil and simmer 5 minutes.
 

Add scallops and mushrooms and enough water to just cover scallops. Bring to boil. Cover, lower heat and simmer 5 minutes. Remove scallops and mushrooms and set aside.
 
 

Boil liquid down rapidly until it is reduced to 1 cup. Remove bay leaf.
 

Melt 3 tablespoons butter in saucepan. Stir in flour. Remove from heat and slowly stir in the scallop liquid and the milk. Return to heat and cook, stirring constantly, until mixture boils and is smooth and thickened.
 
 

Beat together egg yolks and cream. Beat some of the hot sauce into egg yolks. Return to mixture in saucepan and cook over low heat, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Season to taste with salt and pepper.
 

Cut scallops into small pieces. Fold into sauce with mushrooms. Butter scallop shells or small individual casseroles. Fill shells with scallop mixture. Sprinkle cheese over top of shells. Dot tops with 1 tablespoon of butter.
 
 

Preheat broiler.
 

Place on broiler rack and broil about 7 inches from source of heat until sauce is bubbly and the top is lightly browned.
 
Makes 4 to 6 servings.


----------

